# onkyo 876 problem



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi was hoping some can help.I have HDMI monitor out on onkyo going to hdmi on samsung 1080p tv.My sattalite rec has composite and svideo connections so i hooked up svideo to sat connection on onkyo.I set the hdmi monitor out on onkyo to through and i assume it will pass the signal though untouched with out upconverting.I get a resolution error on the display of the onkyo and i cant figire out why.I upconverted it but dont like the pic.If i hook the sattelite rec direct to tv the pic is fine just trying to figure out the resolution error.Thx


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What are the model Numbers of your equipment?


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

onkyo TX-SR 876 rec and samsung HL61A750 LED DLP Directv SD rec


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Pg 144 of the onkyo manual: 

•If the message “Resolution Error” appears on the AV 
receiver’s display, this indicates that your TV does not 
support the current video resolution and you need to 
select another resolution on your DVD player.

What is the output resolution of the Direct TV box set to (if that's even an option)?


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

makes no sense to me cause i can hook the dtv rec to samsung tv svideo works fine so i would think it has to support svideo


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If the error is on the Onkyo, it's likely somewhere in the chain from the Onkyo back. Onkyo, S-video cable, or Direct Receiver.


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

well i dont think it is the svid cable because it works fine when connected straight to tv so cable must good wonder if i problem with onky rec?Cant see a problem with dtv rec


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have another device you could connect to the Onkyo via S-video?


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

well i hooked a different dtv rec and still get a resolution error with svideo.I think the onkyo should pass through svideo to hdmi with no up converting?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, I'd say contacting Onkyo might be your next best bet.

One last thing, what if you connect a composite cable, or component device. Same problem?

The Onkyo may have to upconvert as part of the Analog to digital conversion.


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Well i havent tried component but will sometime today and see what happens and i emailed onkyo and see what they say.Thx for the help


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Take it off Passthrough and set it to 1080p. Your Onkyo should allow you to hook S-Video and have it upscaled to 1080p via your HDMI Monitor Out. This is known as transcoding when you hook up Composite and S-Video and have it output through the single HDMI Cable. Component should work as well, but again take it off passthrough.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

i tried that to be honest the upconveting is not that good!! i find the picture is better when i plug it in to the svid on the tv then upconverting with the onkyo which is suprising since this isnt a cheap rec.Thats why i wanted to have it pass the signal straight through! the trouble having it going straight to tv is i can only access onkyo on screen menu when i am on dvd cause it is the connection hdmi and the rec has to be set to monitor out hdmi so i can use my dvd player hdmi connection


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is unfortunate you are not pleased with the 876's performance as a video processor. The vast majority of owners and Professional Reviewers have given excellent reviews of the Reon Chip. I personally use the same chip and think it looks fantastic.

None of this matters if you are not pleased. Do know that you have a whole battery of adjustments you can make with your 876 in terms of picture. Virtually every option on a TV is present for you to adjust to your liking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jammer1 (Jan 12, 2010)

well i found out the problem i called onkyo and the tec support guy said it my hdmi port on my tv is not letting svideo pass through at 480i and sure enough hooked the rec to component cables for monitor out from onkyo to tv changed it to analog changed monitor out to through put and have no resolution error using svideo.No big deal when i can get a satellite rec with hdmi it will be fine.I am just going by what thx suggests not to upconvert anything and just pass it through.Love the sound of the 876 just didnt look good trying to upconvert 480i to 1080p


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Shane, I am glad you got things squared away. It has been about a decade since I have used an S-Video Cable. Those cables are so easily broken if not lined up that I gave up long ago. That and Component came along soon thereafter.

I am glad you are happy with passthrough. That being said, check out this article about Video Processing in AVR's:http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/608recfeat/index4.html
The whole article is very interesting and the Onkyo passed every test. Only the 5K Denon passed them as well. The Denon uses the Realta chip which the Reon is based off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

